# NF's are considered the most weird...



## Jason104 (Sep 18, 2010)

NF's are considered the most weird and eccentric of types.

What makes NF's weird compared to other types?

Are ENFJ's the least weird of the NF's?

Which one is considered the weirdest of the NF's?


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

Native Charm said:


> NF's are considered the most weird and eccentric of types.


By whom?


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

I don't think NF's are weird. I've had friends who are INFJ and INFP, and my brother is an INFJ. None of them really stand out in any particular way, other than for a high level of kindness and compassion.


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

FakeLefty said:


> I don't think NF's are weird. I've had friends who are INFJ and INFP, and my brother is an INFJ. None of them really stand out in any particular way, other than for a high level of kindness and compassion.


Your avatar of Tom Baker's crazed look and you saying you don't think NFs are weird, makes me laugh. That picture is weird!


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Scruzz said:


> Your avatar of Tom Baker's crazed look and you saying you don't think NFs are weird, makes me laugh. That picture is weird!


Well it is the job of the ENTP to be the eccentric one


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

Native Charm said:


> NF's are considered the most weird and eccentric of types.
> 
> What makes NF's weird compared to other types?
> 
> ...



Is it possible because emotions are weird and then to combine it with iNtuition makes it all the more weirder?

To say the word weirder feels weird. May be there is no such thing as weirder, or may be there is. In any case, to say "weirder" makes me think of a squirmy worm who just had relations with itself and fell in love and says "I couldn't feel weirder" (being all hermaphrodite and all).


----------



## Eudaimonia (Sep 24, 2013)

FakeLefty said:


> Well it is the job of the ENTP to be the eccentric one


----------



## ENTP_Guy (Nov 5, 2013)

Sorry eccentric is a word reserved for us ENTPs thank you very much


----------



## juilorain (Oct 29, 2013)

The NFs may _feel_ weird. But the ENTPs and other NTs _are_ weird by definition...except for ENTJs.


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

NP's are probably the most weird, because that Ne :tongue:


----------



## Dezir (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm sorry but ENTP posses the honor of being most weird compared to other types, then comes INTP.


----------



## juilorain (Oct 29, 2013)

googoodoll said:


> NP's are probably the most weird, because that Ne :tongue:


You got that right. Especially ENPs with the Thinking persuasion.


----------



## ENTP_Guy (Nov 5, 2013)

Hahahaha.... just don't underestimate us though, because you will regret it


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

NFs with a soup: Oh this is a lovely soup.

ENTPs with a soup: I wonder what it would be like to mix this with alcohol.


----------



## Jason104 (Sep 18, 2010)

NT's are viewed as less weird because by definition they are more logical therefore seen as more normal/realistic by the sensing majority. I also think that NF's tend to have eccentric/quirky mannerisms too.


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

Native Charm said:


> NT's are viewed as less weird because by definition they are more logical therefore seen as more normal/realistic by the sensing majority. I also think that NF's tend to have eccentric/quirky mannerisms too.


Good point and ENFJ's by far seem the most normal of the intuitives in general, let alone just the NF's.


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

ENXJ's are the 'normal' intuitives 

INXP are the 'wierdos'


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm going to say that ENTPs are weirder, followed by INTPs, then ENFPs, then INFPs. 

I've never once considered ENFJs, ENTJs, or INFJs weird...


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't think you guys are weird? Well, sometimes INFP's can be a bit weird but other than that no I don't find you guys weird.


----------



## epicenter (Jan 8, 2014)

I've been told 'you're weird' & get asked every once in a while if I feel like I'm awkward. And then I'm all like "Whaaaa? No. Maybe it's just that other people feel awkward around me." Then they give me a look like I've got fifty heads or two heads or something.


----------

